# 2.5 lb co2 tank; how long will it last?



## chiquita (Apr 12, 2009)

looks like the only thing that will fit in my space is a 2.5 lb co2 tank. if i'm using low to moderate light plants, and only using co2 during the light cycle, how long do you think it will last? just wondering how many times i'll have to get it refilled. thanks!


----------



## kev82 (Feb 6, 2009)

Depends on how much co2 you use (bubbles per second), obviously


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

I buy two pounds of beef. How long will it last me?



...how big of a tank are you going to use it on? What diffusion method are you going to use? Etc, etc, etc.


----------



## Preeths (Jan 29, 2008)

45-50 days. In a 10 hour cycle, you would use about 20-25gms of cO2 running it at about 2 bps. Try getting a short body co2 cylinder. These cylinders are "fat" but not "tall", so if height is the constraint then this would be a better option. Refilling cylinder every few days can get very frustrating.


----------



## Preeths (Jan 29, 2008)

one more thing the small co2 cylinders will fall down due to the weight of the regulator when they are empty so secure it properly.


----------



## chiquita (Apr 12, 2009)

thanks for your responses! i'm going to be running it on a 10 gallon tank. unfortunately, it's the width of the cylinder that needs to be taken into account. i don't know what method of diffusion i will use. which one would you guys recommend? i was thinking of using that little glass one with the curved bottom. i would like to keep everything small, clear (glass or plastic), and keep the view of my plants unobstructed by any equipment inside the tank. i don't plan on doing anything high tech or grow plants that need a lot of light. the 2.5 would be my best option for the size of the cylinder. thanks for the recommendation about stablizing the tank, preeths. i want to get a 5 lb tank but i just don't have the room for it unless i start cutting into my kitchen cabinents! sounds like i'll have to refill the tank every month or so huh? crap...


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

chiquita said:


> thanks for your responses! i'm going to be running it on a 10 gallon tank. unfortunately, it's the width of the cylinder that needs to be taken into account. i don't know what method of diffusion i will use. which one would you guys recommend? i was thinking of using that little glass one with the curved bottom. i would like to keep everything small, clear (glass or plastic), and keep the view of my plants unobstructed by any equipment inside the tank. i don't plan on doing anything high tech or grow plants that need a lot of light. the 2.5 would be my best option for the size of the cylinder. thanks for the recommendation about stablizing the tank, preeths. i want to get a 5 lb tank but i just don't have the room for it unless i start cutting into my kitchen cabinents! sounds like i'll have to refill the tank every month or so huh? crap...


For 10 gallons, that 2.5# cylinder might last about half a year, give or take a few weeks.


----------



## jjp2 (May 24, 2008)

chiquita said:


> i want to get a 5 lb tank but i just don't have the room for it unless i start cutting into my kitchen cabinents! ...


 
If you're going to cut, go big... get a 20lb CO2 tank and a 75 gallon tank or bigger. Make it really worth the work.


----------

